# TUG video guide #3: Navigating the TUG Resort database and submitting a review!



## TUGBrian (Jul 8, 2015)

https://youtu.be/EJG5SgE0lsQ

this weeks release of the TUG helpful video guide series shows how to navigate the TUG resort review database to find help information on specific resorts, and how to upload photos, make changes to the resort information and submitting a resort review!

hope you enjoy!


----------

